# NTP error on main console



## machbannai (May 17, 2012)

I've done the install and some minor post-configuration and I'm pretty sure I've set something wrong but wouldn't have a clue where to look for it. I'm receiving a message, which appears several lines at a time, repeatedly but intermittently. The message is: (variables in parentheses)


```
(Date/Time) <Host Name> "ntpd_initres[1479]: host name not found:(0-2).freebsd.pool.ntp.org"
```

I'm not connected to a network currently so the message makes sense in that it is looking for my host in a pool and not finding it. However, it is really irritating as I'm trying to learn the system through the CLI and this pops up in the middle of me doing other things.

Any suggestions how to suspend the process, or correct the setting?


----------



## Morte (May 17, 2012)

This is probably the NTP server telling you that it can't sync time.  You should be able to temporarily disable the ntp daemon with

[cmd=]# service ntpd stop[/cmd]

To disable this service on startup comment out its entry in rc.conf. These kind of error messages are usually directed to the default main terminal. If you switch to another virtual terminal on the machine you won't see them. (alt+F2 for virtual terminal 2 for example).


----------

